# Eberron Planes...



## Primitive Screwhead (May 11, 2005)

My apology for a half-finished thought.. But I wanted to capture it and see what kind of other input I get before continuing...

 My Eberron Campaign now has 2 GateKeeper Initiate Druids, one Core spells, the other EOM.
GateKeeper were originally trained by a great Green Dragon to assist in repelling an invading horde from the plane of Xoriat and to defeat the Abberations that came piling through a rift.

 In Core rules, this is reflecting by giving them acces to Planar Binding, Dimensional Lock, and other such spells. I could not think of how to recreate these in EOM.. unless:

Big Idea: New Element [Planes]

Abjuration/Hex: Hedging/Binding of planar travelers
Infuse/Drain: create/destroy manifest zones
                  {these zones can be limited to an object/creature or an area affect}
Move: planar travel {need table..}


Thoughts?
Thx in advance.


----------



## RangerWickett (May 11, 2005)

You could probably use Space (which was meant to include planar effects), and just say that Abjure Space applies to planar travelers, and so on.  I'm not entirely familiar with how manifest zones work, but I'd perhaps you could use two combined Abjure spells - one Abjure Space, one Abjure whatever the manifest zone is - to suppress the planar energy.  Alternately, Transform Space could just shut off planar energy in an area, and if you added in Transform X you could change what energies manifest.  I'm not sure of the cost; it depends on how often manifest zones come up, and how powerful you think this ability is.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (May 11, 2005)

*Eberron Planes Primer..*

Eberron handles thier planes alot different than other settings. They can have a physical, and metaphysical, impact on daily life. THe planes 'orbit' Eberron, waxing and waning similar to the phases of the moons. Mechanically, there are 3 phases: Counterminious, where the plane has the highest impact on the mundane word; Remote, with the least impact; and whatever the between phase is called where life is 'normal'.
 As an example, Irian is a summer themed plane is remote in winter and counterminous in summer. When completely in phase...for 3 days on the summer solstice.. the days are brightest and even the night is relatively well lit.

 Manifest Zones are areas that are innately linked to a particular plane, gaining the benefit as if the plane was always contimonius...or always Remote. Each plane has different aspects. This ability can be very powerful.. and is meant to. In the history of the world, the GateKeepers were able to push Xoriat into remote for the entire world... which fits well with a humongous ritual spell that was made permanent. Being able to, even temporily, channel energies that can extend spell durations or make Turning Undead more effective can be a huge benefit.

I thought of using [Space], but wanted to seperate the Teleport and Planar Travel. 
I thought of Infuse/Drain as its more an application of external power than changing something. It also avoids the possibility of doing a Transform into an embodiment of a Plane.. altho that might be an interesting concept.. a 'Planamental' ? 

Anyway, tonight I will look over the books for what sort of benefits Manifest Zones offer and come up with a rough cost equivilency.

 No matter which way, I expect this to be an Eberron specific mechanic. Other settings could easily use [Space] to handle planar deals.


----------

